# Will a venus fly trap be fine in a terrarium?



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Will a venus fly trap be fine in a 10 gallon dart frog terrarium?


----------



## Lazlo (Jan 19, 2007)

Since flytraps goes doormant in winter and usually lives in a bit colder environments I don´t think so. You can always try but it will probably die/rot after a while.
It´s pretty effective to have outside the viv as a flycatcher though...


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Lazlo said:


> It´s pretty effective to have outside the viv as a flycatcher though...


Ah... but nothing tops the spiders - the jumping spiders are my favorite.

Anyways, for what it's worth, I tried a flytrap in one of my vivs once and it didn't last long. Rotted quickly.


----------

